# Final Fantasy VII... Black screen at startup



## ZeroTakenaka (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi. I'm trying to run FFVII on my Windows XP. When I start up the game, I'm able to... well... I hear sound but I see a black screen when I should see an opening movie. Any ideas?

AMD Athlon 64 Processor
ATI RADEON XPRESS 200 Graphics card.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

try running compatibilty mode under windows 98/me or windows 2000, or NT
and run as administrator

right click on game's .exe and click on properties
go to compatibility tab

in the setup window where you can configure the game's hard ware and stuff. Try changing the 3D acceleration from hardware to software. Its a really old GReat game and the system requirements are very low so running it almost exclusively on your cpu is fine


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

hello, please try using this patch for FFVII to work under Win XP

Hope it helps :smile:

please report back


----------



## ZeroTakenaka (Dec 16, 2008)

I´ve made a quick search on the internet and on this forum,and i didn´t found my problem (or at least the solution)

Installation run well,but when i insert Disc One on the driver and click on the exe. , it starts as a black screen,well , that si normal,next appear a small music,but still a black screen,then the black screen continues and i have turn off the computer (with the button !)

I appreciate your help 

Actually I found a problem like this on the forums. http://www.techsupportforum.com/f59/final-fantasy-vii-problem-241065.html

I DO have to shut down the computer and I'm pretty sure the XP patch isn't working...


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

did you tried the XP fixed and did not work??


----------

